# Virgin Suicides?



## hazel_baby (Sep 10, 2006)

Have any of you read it? I heard from a couple people that it's a good book, but I want to know from the pros (hehe) if it's worth reading.

have you ever read a book that changed your life? reccomendations? I want to read some really good books this year.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2006)

I would certainly recommend reading _The Virgin Suicides _by Jeffrey Eugenides. It's a short enough read and it's quirky narrative voice (told by a collective) rewards the story around the Lisbon sisters. If you've seen the film, it's also different as where the film gave you full access to the Lisbon sisters, the book is based merely around speculation as to their life, which makes it more enduring.

And, of course, if you enjoy _The Virgin Suicides_ there is also Eugenides' Pulitzer Prize winning novel, _Middlesex_. That's excellent.


----------



## hazel_baby (Sep 11, 2006)

yea I heard about middlesex as well. I can't wait to get my hands on them.

so do any of you recomend any life-changing books? I want to get wiser as well/smarter.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 12, 2006)

hazel_baby said:
			
		

> so do any of you recomend any life-changing books? I want to get wiser as well/smarter.


 
I don't know about books that will change your life. Just read widely and read often.


----------



## hazel_baby (Sep 14, 2006)

oh ok. I'm at the library right now and I'm debating if I should place a hole on virgin suicides...hm..


----------



## lisajane (Sep 16, 2006)

The movie is my favourite movie, the book is well up there on my favourites list.

Read it.

*SPOILER*

However, if you don't like any firm ending in the book, shy away from it. A lot of people complain about the ending in both the book and the movie - it's first person from an outsider to the story, and as such you don't find out the real details at the end of the book - you only find out what the first person believes what happens.


----------



## PamHKyle (Sep 17, 2006)

haven't read the book (yet) but seen the movie some time back and absolutely loved it. 
and knowing the book is usually better than the book..


----------

